# lots of free patterns at this site



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

http://tipnut.com/category/crafts/knitting/


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you for the link to this site, it looks really interesting and a lot of patterns.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, I'm going to look at this more carefully later today.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link. :lol: :lol:


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the link. Very interesting.


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks you so much for the link to this site. I found some great patterns to add to my want to make list.
Love this site.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love it thanks for sharing.


----------



## Caroline46 (Mar 15, 2012)

This is great thanks. I knit a lot of chemo caps and there are so many wonderful patterns here.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this site. It's not one that I am familiar with. There are lots of things here that I shall want to knit - especially love the knitted bags! :thumbup:


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Just what I needed. Another link to patterns. It already takes me a couple weeks to go through patterns when I have yarn just itching to be made into something.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, I loved the site. I found a tea cosy pattern I liked and a couple of dish cloths.

Thanks,

Maisy


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks for sharing the link. I'm going to work on the swiffer pad.

p.s. I just signed up for their free newsletter.


----------



## mjanette (Oct 12, 2011)

This is a wonderful site. If you sign up for their free newsletter, you receive all kinds of tips every week!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you for posting this! There is such a wonderful variety of patterns!


----------



## gato54 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank You! Love the patterns.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I love the patterns.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

be sure to sign up for her newsletter! and while you are there, look in the diy section too..


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

This is really a cool place. thank you!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link..........love all the patterns.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for posting this site..I will have to sign up for their newsletter..


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you for this site. Found a pattern for fingerless mitts, in moss stitch. Looks easy. Starting it today.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for posting this site....looks like a lot of patterns that I search for....


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

im going to have a busy winter i can see that lol


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

thankyou so much for the pattern site, saved on my faves!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> http://tipnut.com/category/crafts/knitting/


Great site - thanks.


----------

